# Zombie themed 30th birthday party



## gypsylow (May 4, 2010)

Hello

Ok so Im turning 30  

So to make it a great time i am throwing myself a Zombie themed party & can u all the help you have to offer SO please feel free to send me any tips or tricks you have up you sleeve...

Thank you
Gypsy


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

There are some great zombie ideas on the forum. You just have to search for them.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Gypsy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## gypsylow (May 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm sure you'll find lots of Zombification here at Haunt Forum!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------

